# (monday) history in your game 6-23-2003



## alsih2o (Jun 23, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

a version of the code of chivalry- http://www.chronique.com/Library/Chivalry/code.htm

 and for comparison, the samurai creed- http://mcel.pacificu.edu/as/students/bushido/bcreed.html

 bayeux tapestry, and the battle of hastings- http://www.hastings1066.com/

 the scots in panama!- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/3006370.stm

bullfinchs mythology- http://www.online-literature.com/bulfinch/mythology_chivalry/

 the elephant in warfare- http://www.elephant-village-pattaya.com/About-Elephant.htm

how stuff works does swordmaking- http://www.howstuffworks.com/sword-making.htm

irish stick fighting(morre western martial arts)- http://johnwhurley.com/

dogs at war in all periods- http://community-2.webtv.net/Hahn-50thAP-K9/K9History/

cool ottoman relics- http://www.kultur.gov.tr/portal/tarih_en.asp?belgeno=1275

a bunch of cool samurai paintings- http://www.kiku.com/electric_samurai/cobweb_castle/samurai_gallery.html

witch hunting in europe- http://www.worldzone.net/family/johnanderson/oamtorture.shtml

life in a medieval monastery- http://www.britainexpress.com/History/medieval-monastery.htm

flooding the colosseum in rome for naval battles!- http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/archive/18-6-19103-0-9-34.html

be good


----------



## Aitch Eye (Jun 23, 2003)

You can find some nice 15th and 16th century images of elephants in warfare (and hunting) here: http://www.spongobongo.com/elephant.htm

Oh, and if you liked the Bayeux Tapestry link, but are running a _D20 Modern_ game, look here: http://www.virtue.to/articles/beowulf.html


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 23, 2003)

in an alomost-but-not-quite-related note, bizzarro fish- http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/06/22/1056220477006.html


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 24, 2003)

nightcrew and australaisian archipelago bump


----------

